# The True Doctrine of the Sabbath by Nicholas Bownd



## ZackF (Aug 30, 2017)

My copy from RHB/NP arrived today and no I haven't read it yet. This is my first purchase of a Naphtali Press book (I know, I know. Shame on me). It will still be a little while before I get to reading it but I wanted to say a few things about it. I find it heirloom quality. Over the past ten years I've been more and more digital in my reading inclinations but when I buy paper I want it to either be really inexpensive or it better be high quality. The price, $16, is a steal for this volume. I opened the box and then open the book and I heard.....nothing. It opened nicely from several different places. No crackle sounds from cheap glued binding breaking and flaking everywhere. The printing, font selection, headings, index as well as the aforementioned binding are first rate. Very clean. Well done. Thank you Mr. Coldwell.

Note: He didn't encourage, pay nor threaten me into reviewing this book. It was totally of my own free will. You know what I mean. I was predestined to review it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Aug 30, 2017)

I ordered it too, and agree with you about the quality. It's a beautiful book; everything put out by Naphtali Press is so impressive. I have only read a page or two yet and can't remember where I turned to, but found Bound's words on the Sabbath thrilling. I'll have to try to find the section and post it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 31, 2017)

It's an excellent book, and Chris does great work. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

